# ADSL modems/routers

## automaticforthepenguin

Having searched the forums, I've seen various people stating that USB ADSL modems are bad news when it comes to getting them working under Linux.  I currently have the Zoom 5510A USB ADSL modem, and there appear to be no Linux drivers available for it.  

My computer (a Dell Inspiron 8200 laptop) has an integrated 3com Ethernet card inside it, and from reading peoples comments it seems that I need an Ethernet ADSL modem/router.  

Obviously I want to make sure that whatever I buy is going to work here in england, and I wondered if anyone here had any recommendations or warnings for me.  I'm slightly confused as to whether I can get one piece of kit that acts as 'modem and router', or whether I need to purchase two separate bits of hardware.

(Even better would be if someone had a way of getting my existing USB ADSL modem working, but I'm not holding out too much hope on that one)

Thanks for your time,

Mark

----------

## FlankerPhil

I have the Speedtouch USB ADSL modem. Though i have not got it working yet there are quite a few drivers for it, and for anyone competant in using linux the instalation is easy. The main problem that i am having is that my USB card just wont detect any USB devices at all.   :Mad:  Unfortunaly i have no experience of when it is up and running.

A friend of mine uses DG814 and Netgear to connect through his ADSL this is a standard network cable and works a treat, though he had to chash out for the router.

Phil

----------

## daltski

I have an ASUS AM6000EV adsl router/modem. It doesn't require any drivers, as long as you have an ethernet connection your ok, all configuration is done via a web browser as the router has an internal ip address; just type the ip address (internal) of the router and away you go configuring it. This is  a good choice as it is totally OS transparent.

----------

## automaticforthepenguin

Ok, so it is possible to get a combined ethernet ADSL modem and router.  Great! 

Thanks for posting Phil, but having spent £60 on one USB ADSL modem I think I'm going to go down the ethernet route on my second attempt.  I've noticed a lot of posts about the Speedtouch modems, and they still don't seem particularly straightforward to set up with Gentoo.  

I really am looking for hardware that's 'Gentoo Linux' compatible, as I'm hoping to migrate from Windows XP to Gentoo as my OS of choice.  At least when Gentoo hits 1.4 proper anyway...

----------

## Mit

I have one of the Fujitsu FDX310 USB ADSL modems working just great under linux, a few little problems getting it working to start with, but its now serving for the house. Not had a problem with it (other than BT (British Telecom))

----------

## ElGuido

Not much help for you but the speedtouch 330 works in the UK. Took me 3 months to get it sorted, in the end had to check out some cvs code from sourceforge. That was in Dec, been happy linux gateway chappy since

----------

## GuidoJ

Hmmm, I have a CopperJet 800 USB ADSL modem from Allied Data, but so far I haven't been able to get it to work on Gentoo. Some people were able to get it to work on Mandrake, so I was quite hopeful, but alas.

I haven't tried it with the gentoo-sources-2.4.20-r5 kernel yet, though ...

----------

## ptitoine

I've a netgear RP 614 router + B-Focus AC-211 modem, configured to have a DHCP network, no problem

----------

## Rinkhals

I originally bought a router that was advertised as "For ADSL", but it turned out I needed an ADSL modem as well.

So I took the router back to the shop & got them to swap it for a "Dynamode R-ADSL-C1", which was pretty easy to set up (apart from a minor sticking point when, using IE as the web browser through which the Modem/Router is configured, I couldn't get it to flash the ISP Login Details . Changing to Opera, though, sorted this out)

The device allocates the LAN IPs Dynamically so Gentoo was able to find the Internet connection from the installation CD: really a pleasure.

----------

## Keyed

I have a Speedtouch USB modem and it works great.   :Very Happy:   Check out this link https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=31909&highlight=speedtouch+howto&sid=c33e4a99f0d89f926137a357d2b482d6

 , it has pretty detailed info on getting the modem up and running.

----------

## Matrix7

I found the following link for a Connexant driver on SourceForge.net, having snooped around on the Zoom site. As you'll see from the Zoom page, the accessrunner connexant driver may well support the Zoom 5510.

SourceForge:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/accessrunner/

Zoom FAQ:

http://zoom.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/zoom.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=828&p_created=1083269678&p_sid=tZSMoinh&p_lva=&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPTEmcF9zb3J0X2J5PWRmbHQmcF9ncmlkc29ydD0mcF9yb3dfY250PTExJnBfc2VhcmNoX3R5cGU9c2VhcmNoX25sJnBfcHJvZF9sdmwxPSZwX3Byb2RfbHZsMj0mcF9jYXRfbHZsMT0mcF9wYWdlPTEmcF9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1saW51eA**&p_li=

I've only just downloaded the source code and will keep you posted on how things go. I'll base my efforts on the Speedtouch 330 stuff found elsewhere on this forum.

So far:

Downloaded the following:

Driver:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/accessrunner/cxacru-2003-10-05-src.tgz?download

Kernel updates:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/accessrunner/cxacru.tar.bz2?download

Extracted both to a suitable location, in this case /usr/src/cxacru.

Munged the makefile, ran make all.

Edited the /etc/cxacru config file to reflect UK settings.

Ran cxstart.sh. Ignored errors concerning various modules being connected as these are compiled into the kernel.

Eventually the script indicated "Calling pppd..." and the ppp handshake gobbledygook was written to screen.

All this took 10 minutes and has got to be the least painful USB ADSL modem setup I've come across. Now all I need to do is ensure that the cxstart.sh script calls pppd correctly.

Will report further tomorrow.

----------

## malloc

There hundreds of Adsl eth router+modems 

Check Linksys, SMC, Micronet, speedtouch, and you'll find a lot of them.

----------

